# She is home.



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Introducing Indy z Diehlomov

9 weeks old. 

Made it through 2 states without a problem. Came home and acts like she owns the place. Extremely confident, alert, and sassy. Excellent food and toy drive. Very in tune with us already yet independent as well. 

Worked on perch work this eve and caught on very quickly. Indy is just what we wanted. 

Ozzy is not sure what to think of the little hellion, but did very well meeting her. In time they will learn to co exist. 

Taking pics of this girl is a chore but managed to get a few.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Kill me now! She is absolutely precious. And by that expression, hellion seems about right. Of course the Oz Man did good with meeting her, he's a rock star!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ohhh boy. She is going to be DARK! :wub: She's gorgeous!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

She's beautiful, have fun.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank everyone. Ozzy was awesome but Indy is Indy a puppy with very sharp teeth. 

Yes, she is a black sable, love her color.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

She looks like she's already got some attitude!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

She is overfilled with attitude


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

I love the black sable. However, as cute as she is. I can’t say that I envy you. The teething stage that will be coming is...well...you get the point. Enjoy her!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

She's beautiful! So dark already. Congrats on your new baby.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

I can tell from her expression that things just aren't gonna work out. Fortunately, *I* can help: Send her to me! :grin2: Seriously, she is one gorgeous girl! Congratulations! I _love _the ones with "attitude." Keeps things interesting...


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Love those puppy eyes in 3rd picture! Congrats!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks all. Yes, she has attitude and a set of lungs on her. Jumps in your face with mouth wide open. Hates the crate but oh well. But, such a good pup no accidents in crate took her out once at night. 
At the moment quiet and resting.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Wow she is beautiful!!!! I LOVE dark sables. She looks very intelligent and confident too. You can see it in her eyes


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Not sure what this means but I sure hope it’s not a sign of our future. Puppies sleep
So funny at times.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Beautiful girl. Have fun!


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Oh! Thank you for such quick pup updates! That’s a beautiful girl.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Not sure what this means but I sure hope it’s not a sign of our future. Puppies sleep
> So funny at times.


It means that you're going to need a bigger/stronger crate... :grin2:


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Love her! Makes me want to get a companion for Frisco. Stunning looking dog. You can just see the confidence.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks all. Kennel is pretty sturdy she has never tried to bite at it, if she does she goes in the airline crate. So far so good. 
Home for 3 days now no accidents in crate or out. Slept thru the night last night.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Hopefully didn't sleep through night in that position, that would give me quite a crick in the neck! 

No accidents already, that's impressive.

Does she try to Play with Ozzie and jump on him, etc? 
My friend's pup is so funny, he literally runs circles around the older dog trying to get her to play. But they have a huge age gap (like, 10 years).


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

No she sleeps normal just happened to pass out like that. 
She is a typical puppy with Ozzy, annoying he is very good with her but did growl at her for being annoying and she went right down on her belly. She needed it. I don’t let her play with him just saying hi with strict supervision that’s it. Indy needs to learn we are her world not Ozzy. They will co exist together. 

Today’s first excursion at Home Depot

Very confident alert and pooped her out.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

She's pretty solid. Some big mitts on her for a female. Your gonna have a big one I think!. Love trips to home depot with my guy.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

I hope it’s just big boned and not big. Lol I have a big one already.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats! She is beautiful!


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Wow. I am so jealous! She looks very good and focused! I would love to be able to get another. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congratulations, she is SO cute!


----------

